Ask HN: What is your source on world news? - mlejva
======
ultrablue
I prefer crowd-sourced sources like wikipedia. I'm not interested in getting
the latest speculation or gossip around a story; instead I want facts.
Wikipedia is slow in terms of 'breaking news' but is a good source of facts.

Having said that, I think that the BBC has the best world news.

------
justme00
I compare multiple international sources in my feed to try and get a
comprehensive view. It's hard to get unbiased stuff nowadays...

